# referral Service companies



## MaineRooterman (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi All:

Anyone using any of the referral service companies like Home Advisor? Wondering how it works if it helps generate business, etc. There are other ones like 24/7 that appear to not charge a fee while Home Adisior charges a fee per lead.

Thanks

Maine Rooter-Man


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MaineRooterman said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Anyone using any of the referral service companies like Home Advisor? Wondering how it works if it helps generate business, etc. There are other ones like 24/7 that appear to not charge a fee while Home Adisior charges a fee per lead.
> 
> ...


You won't generate any replies if you don't follow this site rules...


----------



## MaineRooterman (Apr 2, 2014)

*rules*

Whoops sorry, where are they? I thought I had read them. 

THanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MaineRooterman said:


> Whoops sorry, where are they? I thought I had read them. THanks


Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------

